# My 1st Balenciaga - Mini Papier A4 Zip Around



## zjajkj

In the color *GREEN *

Can anyone kindly ID the color for me? 
I have been eyeing this bag for years and finally a chance to get it NOW.
Love its leather, the smoothiness of the touch & feel. 

It is perfect for me. It fits my everyday items and certainly can fit more.





Mod pic:






What's in my bag (room for much more as it is not even half filled but I do not want to overwhelm the weight):

- Umbrella
- Bottega Veneta Wallet
- Foldable Shopping Tote
- Tissue Paper
- Lip gloss, Lip Crayon and Spot roll-on
- Ear Piece
- Hansaplast
- Invisalign Container





Comparison with:

PS1 Tiny vs MCM Mini Milla vs Balenciaga Mini Papier Zip around

http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/ps1-tiny-lux-le-fleur-de-lys-878386.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/mcm-modern-creation-munich-v-883007.html


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dinitegrity said:


> In the color *GREEN *
> 
> Can anyone kindly ID the color for me?
> I have been eyeing this bag for years and finally a chance to get it NOW.
> Love its leather, the smoothiness of the touch & feel.
> 
> It is perfect for me. It fits my everyday items and certainly can fit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in my bag (room for much more as it is not even half filled but I do not want to overwhelm the weight):
> 
> - Umbrella
> - Bottega Veneta Wallet
> - Foldable Shopping Tote
> - Tissue Paper
> - Lip gloss, Lip Crayon and Spot roll-on
> - Ear Piece
> - Hansaplast
> - Invisalign Container
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison with:
> 
> PS1 Tiny vs MCM Mini Milla vs Balenciaga Mini Papier Zip around
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/ps1-tiny-lux-le-fleur-de-lys-878386.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/mcm-modern-creation-munich-v-883007.html


Love your collections


----------



## Grande Latte

Oh, what a beautiful color! It looks like so much fun.


----------



## pearlgrass

Looks great on you, PERFECT SIZE


----------



## checkcheck

This bag looks super cute and sassy on you while still being totally functional! Great job


----------



## bag loving jess

Love this!


----------



## zjajkj

martem said:


> Seriously beautiful! I've looked for a bal in a pop color for a while, and this is perfect! Where did you buy it?



Hi *martem*, i got it from a Singapore Luxury website called Reebonz, they ship internationally too. I love the leather, was kind of skeptical about having Green bag as it was never one of my colors, but I kind of really love it now 



gis08 said:


> wow beautiful!





Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! This is adorable. But it looks surprisingly roomy!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your collections





Grande Latte said:


> Oh, what a beautiful color! It looks like so much fun.





pearlgrass said:


> Looks great on you, PERFECT SIZE



Hi *gis08*, *Violet Bleu*, *LOUKPEACH*, *Grande Latte*, *pearlgrass*, thank you all for dropping by and the kind comments. Really appreciate it. 

It is definitely surprisingly roomy and extremely lightweight. I hate heavy bags.


----------



## zjajkj

SCCM1 said:


> Beautiful!





checkcheck said:


> This bag looks super cute and sassy on you while still being totally functional! Great job





bag loving jess said:


> Love this!



Thank you all. 

Hi *checkcheck*, shy by your comment but you really made my day  Thanks


----------



## misscarlytan

Lovely! I actually LOVE that green with your grey top. It's gorgeous.

I'm a little hesitant about the Papier totes just because they are so similar to the Celine luggage tote that it just makes me think of that! And I don't want to use the Bal Papier wishing it was something else. But now that I see it on you, I am totally  Ugh. Wish I could have em all.


----------



## zjajkj

misscarlytan said:


> Lovely! I actually LOVE that green with your grey top. It's gorgeous.
> 
> I'm a little hesitant about the Papier totes just because they are so similar to the Celine luggage tote that it just makes me think of that! And I don't want to use the Bal Papier wishing it was something else. But now that I see it on you, I am totally  Ugh. Wish I could have em all.



Hi *misscarlytan*, I used to love the Celine Luggage Nano and was already liaising with a US SA for purchase just before the price went exorbitantly high (at that time was only US$1k+). But I was lucky that I held on, cos the Bal Mini Papier is much lighter and I like the magnetic closure as compared to a zip closure with the Celine Luggage Nano. The strap of the Bal Papier Mini also allow adjustment while the Celine Nano is way too long for my build. 

Thank you for your kind comments, I love the green with my grey top too. But I got to be careful not pairing it with brown, if not I look like a tree. LOL!!!


----------



## tatayap

Oh my this is so lovely! Great color, size, and such a nice structure, this would look great with stripes


----------



## zjajkj

tatayap said:


> Oh my this is so lovely! Great color, size, and such a nice structure, this would look great with stripes



Thank you *tatayap*, I shall heed your advice and try stripes one day


----------



## zjajkj

Sharing my new purse organiser or purse insert (bag in bag) from Muji, cost me a whooping S$29 but is worth it I guess.









My umbrella is fit below the purse organiser, and with that, it is perfect height width.
Bought two of them. The other dark color one for my Valentino Micro Mini Rockstud Tote (fingercrossed it fits).


----------



## iamRyanL

dinitegrity said:


> In the color *GREEN *
> 
> Can anyone kindly ID the color for me?
> I have been eyeing this bag for years and finally a chance to get it NOW.
> Love its leather, the smoothiness of the touch & feel.
> 
> It is perfect for me. It fits my everyday items and certainly can fit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in my bag (room for much more as it is not even half filled but I do not want to overwhelm the weight):
> 
> - Umbrella
> - Bottega Veneta Wallet
> - Foldable Shopping Tote
> - Tissue Paper
> - Lip gloss, Lip Crayon and Spot roll-on
> - Ear Piece
> - Hansaplast
> - Invisalign Container
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison with:
> 
> PS1 Tiny vs MCM Mini Milla vs Balenciaga Mini Papier Zip around
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/ps1-tiny-lux-le-fleur-de-lys-878386.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/mcm-modern-creation-munich-v-883007.html


OMG its so cute. I can not wait until I get my mini city.You are wearing it very well.


----------



## zjajkj

iamRyanL said:


> OMG its so cute. I can not wait until I get my mini city.You are wearing it very well.



Hi, thanks so much for your kind comment, i can't wait to see your Mini City, definitely a cute bag on you too


----------



## Miss World

dinitegrity said:


> In the color *GREEN *
> 
> Can anyone kindly ID the color for me?
> I have been eyeing this bag for years and finally a chance to get it NOW.
> Love its leather, the smoothiness of the touch & feel.
> 
> It is perfect for me. It fits my everyday items and certainly can fit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in my bag (room for much more as it is not even half filled but I do not want to overwhelm the weight):
> 
> - Umbrella
> - Bottega Veneta Wallet
> - Foldable Shopping Tote
> - Tissue Paper
> - Lip gloss, Lip Crayon and Spot roll-on
> - Ear Piece
> - Hansaplast
> - Invisalign Container
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison with:
> 
> PS1 Tiny vs MCM Mini Milla vs Balenciaga Mini Papier Zip around
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/ps1-tiny-lux-le-fleur-de-lys-878386.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/mcm-modern-creation-munich-v-883007.html



The bag looks great on you, i love the green color against your simple colored outfit. I need a mini bag and i have been looking at lots of different brands trying to find the perfect cross body bag. I am loving your Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 Zip Around bag. It has the edgy chic look of the Balenciaga Motorcycle bags but smaller. So good to see that it is lightweight but can still fit a lot inside. 

A lot of the mini bags these days look cute but fit nothing inside and i don't want to pay thousands of dollars for a bag that is impractical. This one looks to be perfect, i might have a look into this style. Thanks for sharing your pics, it has really convinced me to purchase one.


----------



## zjajkj

Miss World said:


> The bag looks great on you, i love the green color against your simple colored outfit. I need a mini bag and i have been looking at lots of different brands trying to find the perfect cross body bag. I am loving your Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 Zip Around bag. It has the edgy chic look of the Balenciaga Motorcycle bags but smaller. So good to see that it is lightweight but can still fit a lot inside.
> 
> A lot of the mini bags these days look cute but fit nothing inside and i don't want to pay thousands of dollars for a bag that is impractical. This one looks to be perfect, i might have a look into this style. Thanks for sharing your pics, it has really convinced me to purchase one.



Hi there, thank you again for your kind words. You have been so nice. I am in love with this and this is the real mini bag that I always return to because it is soooooo functional and lightweight.... I love it. If I needed more space, I can always expand the bag. Hope you manage to find one that suits your needs....


----------



## beautyfullday

so cute, and really pretty color


----------



## DBEAVS

Hi ladies. I recently bought a papier a4 from eBay but found out the back of the zipper doesn't have lempo print instead is says B. To all of you that own a papier a4 would you please let me know what's your zipper looks like? Thanks


----------



## sammehbutt

So adorable! Thinking of getting another Balenciaga, might have to add this to my list of considerations


----------



## Fizahaz1z

dinitegrity said:


> Hi *misscarlytan*, I used to love the Celine Luggage Nano and was already liaising with a US SA for purchase just before the price went exorbitantly high (at that time was only US$1k+). But I was lucky that I held on, cos the Bal Mini Papier is much lighter and I like the magnetic closure as compared to a zip closure with the Celine Luggage Nano. The strap of the Bal Papier Mini also allow adjustment while the Celine Nano is way too long for my build.
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments, I love the green with my grey top too. But I got to be careful not pairing it with brown, if not I look like a tree. LOL!!!


Thats true. I was thinking between the two but i went for Balenciaga papier instead. May i knows ur balenciaga papier holding up?


----------



## zjajkj

Fizahaz1z said:


> Thats true. I was thinking between the two but i went for Balenciaga papier instead. May i knows ur balenciaga papier holding up?



It is holding up well but honestly I only used my bags like 1 week then rotate them alot. Some bags only see the sun like 1-2 times a year.... So all my bags held up pretty well so long I ensure they are kept dehumidified as I live in a super humid climate. Hope it helps.


----------

